# Has anyone looked into the construction boom in Bismarck North Dakota?



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here on DWT lives around or has looked into moving to Bismarck, North Dakota. I have talked to other trades that have, or are moving who have checked it out and tell me the work is plenty- full. Maybe get some feed back from anyone that has made that move already. I was thinking about getting a subscription to the local newspaper to get some contacts. I don't know about you guys but I don't see things getting any better for a longer time to come. What do you guys think?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/north-dakota-2183/


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

*What is going on in Bismark?*

Since my last post, I've been looking into the North Dakota area for about the last two months. I would really encourage anyone looking now or in the near future to relocate there if things still are slow by you. So far I've got many contacts (phone, computer,) and even been told they will offer you a place to stay. By what I have been hearing and reading, the average rate buy the hour for hanging & finishing is around $21.00 hour and that is for a 60 hr week. By the board around $30 to $45 (depends on how you sell yourself) labor only to hang and finish. Now you know that if you are really good at what you do, your going to get paid more. My company is not to slow here in Va. but lower in the estimating prices. Don't see things going back to normal in my life time. I'm leaving to check everything out in a few weeks in N.D. and meeting up with some people and companies. I would help out anyone thinking about it if you are interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are desperate then go for it. 

30-45 cents per sq/ft. for labour to board and finish is nothing I would travel too far for. :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Work is work for some.. we have a steady list of 200+ hangers/finishers looking for work in San Diego alone. Alot have moved on to other profesions as the comercial market isn't going to improve much for some time to come.

* Actually just called and only 168 on the list this week


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> 30-45 cents per sq/ft. for labour to board and finish is nothing I would travel too far for. :yes:





FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> . By the board around $30 to $45 (depends on how you sell yourself) labor only to hang and finish.


Wow, I didn't know they made board equaling 100 square feet per sheet!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Wow, I didn't know they made board equaling 100 square feet per sheet!


Well Bevelation, when I first looked it was confusing. Seems he has edited since to make it clearer. Sort of sounds a bit better around $1.00 to $1.50 sq ft labour only board and tape. Hate thinking by the board, as I think by the sq. ft. probably like you.


----------

